# 27" 4k mit HDR1000



## -FA- (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor, da ich mein Tripple-Setup etwas aufrüsten möchte und vollends auf 4k hochziehen. 
Aktuell verwende ich als Center den ASUS PG27AQ. Der Monitor bleibt Teil das Systems, bekommt noch einen 2. dazu und würden fortan als Wings dienen. 
Daher schaue ich mich aktuell nach einem neuen Center-Gerät um. 

Zu meinen Anforderungen: Ich würde hier unbedingt die neuen Technologien  wollen:
HDR 1000 oder aufwärts (am besten IPS-Panel)
144 Hz
GSync
Preislich sollte sich das im Rahmen zwischen 1000 - 1600€ bewegen. 
Größe 27"

Ich hab mich selbst schon einmal bisschen umgeschaut. Es gab ja früher mal den ASUS PG27UQ.  Der hätte alles drin, was ich mir so vorstelle. Nur weiß der Geier warum scheint es so, als dieser nicht mehr gebaut wird. Mehr noch: Irgendwie sehe ich da auch kein Nachfolger-Modell. Man liest zwar immer wieder was von einem PG27UQX, aber seid ca. zwei Jahren hört man davon nichts mehr. Mir scheint es irgendwie, als dass ASUS da etwas Downsizing betrieben hat und da nichts mehr kommen wird. Weil stattdessen, weiß der Teufel warum, hat  man mit dem PG32UQX eine 32"-Version veröffentlicht. Die ist mir nicht nur zu viel groß, sondern preislich schlichtweg mal einfach viel zu teuer. Weiß sonst evtl. jemand noch einen anderen Monitor, der diese Anforderungen erfüllt?   

Als Graka sitzt ein NV-Link SLi-Verbund mit 2x RTX 2080 TI im Rechner. 
Mit dem System mach ich quasi alles, von Office, über Simulationen als auch Gaming. Wobei mit dem Gaming beschränke ich mich normal auf einen Bildschirm, weil bei 12k dürfte selbst der NV-Link Verbund völlig am Ende seiner Leistungsfähigkeit angelangen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Oktober 2021)

Da wirste wohl pech haben.
Gibt die üblichen Monitore nicht mehr,ausser den Acer CP7271KP wovon wohl nur noch nen Rest vk wird und das noch überteuert.
Die Gefahr wird zu groß sein das se darauf sitzen bleiben,deshalb werden se wohl keine mehr herstellen.
Meine wer gibt schon 1500€ für ein Monitor aus,die kannste wohl fast schon an einer Hand abzählen^^


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2021)

__





						Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS, HDR: VESA DisplayHDR 1000 und höher Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS, HDR: VESA DisplayHDR 1000 und höher




					geizhals.de
				



Das ist die Auswahl.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm mal GSync dazu und bis 1600€. Das ist dann die Auswahl


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2021)

Er sollte wohl selber erkennen können, dass solche Monitore über seinem Budget liegen.
Natives Gsync mit Lüftergerausche will dazu eh nicht.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Oktober 2021)

Habe mir genau die selbe Frage gestellt letzte Woche...
Es gibt tatsächlich nichts vergleichbares zum Swift pg27 uq mehr.

Ich habe, oder besser gesagt hatte so einen. Der hat letzte Woche begonnen zu streiken. Und wacht jeweils nicht mehr aus dem Stand by Modus auf.

Ausser dem 32 zöller fände ich keinen vernünftigen Nachfolger der da mithalten könnte.

Naja mein 27 uq ist gestern zur RMA gegangen. Hoffentlich kriegen die den repariert. Wüsste nicht was ich sonst als ersatz kaufen könnte. 

Irgendwie gibts weder Oled Modelle, noch hat sich "FALD" irgendwie durchgesetzt. 

Und ohne FALD (oder OLED) gibts einfach kein vernünftiges HDR


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2021)

Acer ConceptD CP7 CP7271KP | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Acer ConceptD CP7 CP7271KP ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 3840x2160, 16:9, 163ppi • Helligkeit: 600cd/m² (typisch), 1.000cd/m² (… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Warum sollte der da nicht mithalten können?
Das ist quasi der X27P in anderem Gewand.
Der wiederum was das Schwestermodell zum PG27UQ.
Nur waren beim Asus die Lüfter noch nerviger.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Acer ConceptD CP7 CP7271KP | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für Acer ConceptD CP7 CP7271KP ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 3840x2160, 16:9, 163ppi • Helligkeit: 600cd/m² (typisch), 1.000cd/m² (… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> ...


Den kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht.
Aber finde den nirgends erhältlich in der Schweiz. 

Werde heute abend noch etwas googeln.

Der Standfuss gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Passt eher in Büros, als in Gaming zimmer. Aber wäre mir egal, da ich sowieso eine VESA Halterung montiere. 

Könnte durchaus eine alternative sein, wenn ich den irgendwo herkriege.

Warte jetzt aber sowieso noch meine RMA vom Asus ab.
Der Lüfter vom Asus ist zugegeben etwas mühsam. Aber habe mich die letzten 2 Jahre gut daran gewöhnt. XD


----------



## -FA- (13. Oktober 2021)

Okay, das sieht ja echt prima aus. 
Nur warum bringen die keinen gescheiten mehr raus? Weil wenn man sich die HDR400-Teile anschaut, das sind ja eig Monitore aus ner längst vergangenen Zeit. HDR400 ist ja ned wirklich HDR, iwas mit pseudo-GSync (compatible usw.), ist ja eig auch Standard so vergleichbar als wie vor GSync. Ich weiß ned, irgendwie geht die Entwicklung ja momentan gefühlt rückwärts. Früher gabs ja z.B. mal noch 3D Vision (gut das ist längst tot, das weiß ich auch), aber irgendwie entwickeln sich die Bildschirme so auf den Standard-Funktionsumfang zurück, wie z.B. man welche in Büros findet (abgesehen von vlt. etwas schneller Reaktionszeit und der Gehäuse-Optik).

D.h. wäre es vielleicht auch zu überlegen einen gebrauchten PG27UQ oder X27P zu nehmen?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Oktober 2021)

FALD mit paar 100Zonen ist halt nicht Massentauglich weil(noch) viel zu teuer und aufwendig.
Zumal man bei den "paar Zonen" mehr blooming hat als alles andere,ka warum manche das unbedingt wollen.

Gebraucht würde ich mir keinen kaufen,wer weis wann der 50cent Lüfter de krätsche macht, und wenn du 2linke Hände haben solltest und auch keine Garantie mehr dann haste nen haufen Asche ausm Fenster geworfen.

Warte einfach bis nächstes Jahr,da kommen neue 27er UHD,144Hz+, FALD Monitore..


----------



## -FA- (13. Oktober 2021)

Okay danke. Ja ich glaube dann werde ich das machen und dieses Jahr vlt, einzig noch den 2. PG27AQ als Wing bestellen.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Zumal man bei den "paar Zonen" mehr blooming hat als alles andere,ka warum manche das unbedingt wollen.


Weil FALD der shit ist! 
Der pg 27 uq hat etwas über 300 Zonen. Und ja man sieht das bloomimg zb. Um die Maus, auf dunklem Hintergrund. 

Aber weder beim Zocken noch beim Filme schauen stört einem das!

Was man dafür bekommt sind:
1. Perfekte schwarz Werte (nicht nur dunkelgrau)
2. Es elimimiert fast komplett jegliches Backlight Bleeding
3. Eine HDR1000 zertifiezierung (HDR an diesem Monitor ist wirklich nice)

Dafür nimmt man etwas blooming um den Mauszeiger bei dunklem Hintergrund in Kauf. 

Das ist wie ich finde ein fairer deal.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2021)

Ansich ok, wenn nur die Lüfter nicht wären.
Mehr Zonen könnten auch nicht schaden.
Die neuen FALD Monitore mit Mini LED haben 3mal so viele Zonen.
Perfektes Dimming ist halt OLED.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

Der Lüfter hat mich interessanterweise nur anfangs gestört. Habe mich scheinbar daran gewöhnt. 

Und ich habe ein wirklich leises system mit MoRa 420 lt 

Klar ohne wäre noch besser. Aber wirklich störend ist der Lüfter nicht, das ist jammern aif sehr hohem niveau.


----------



## blautemple (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte den X27P 2 mal da, am Ende sind beide wegen Pixelfehlern wieder zurückgegangen und dann hatte ich bei dem Preis kein Bock mehr auf Experimente. Der Lüfter ging mir gerade im Idle aber schon recht hart auf die Nüsse. Selbst unter Last mit Lautsprechern war der noch gut hörbar und um Faktoren lauter als mein Rechner.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

Nach meiner Meinung sind die Oled Modell im Moment das beste für HDR Gaming unter 2000€
Klar die Mini Led Geräte von Samsung sind overall wahrscheinlich besser aber leider auch verdammt Teuer.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich hatte den X27P 2 mal da, am Ende sind beide wegen Pixelfehlern wieder zurückgegangen und dann hatte ich bei dem Preis kein Bock mehr auf Experimente. Der Lüfter ging mir gerade im Idle aber schon recht hart auf die Nüsse. Selbst unter Last mit Lautsprechern war der noch gut hörbar und um Faktoren lauter als mein Rechner.


Und der Lüfter ist leiser als die beiden Quirle im Asus.
Ging bei mir nach 2 Tagen zurück, viel zu laut und nervig.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung sind die Oled Modell im Moment das beste für HDR Gaming unter 2000€
> Klar die Mini Led Geräte von Samsung sind overall wahrscheinlich besser aber leider auch verdammt Teuer.


In welcher Hinsicht besser?
Mehr Helligkeit, was noch?


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und der Lüfter ist leiser als die beiden Quirle im Asus.
> Ging bei mir nach 2 Tagen zurück, viel zu laut und nervig.
> 
> In welcher Hinsicht besser?
> Mehr Helligkeit, was noch?


Kein Einbrennen , und das wars. 
Btw besitze selber einen Oled cx48. Wollte nur nochmals auf die Alternativen aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung sind die Oled Modell im Moment das beste für HDR Gaming unter 2000€
> Klar die Mini Led Geräte von Samsung sind overall wahrscheinlich besser aber leider auch verdammt Teuer.


Emm Oled fände auch ich nice. Aber würdest du uns evtl. Mit einem Modellnamen beglücken?
Ich habe nicht ein einziger Oled Monitor gefunden im bereich 27 bis 32 zoll...

Geschweige dann noch 120hz+ und mit g-sync.

Wenns das gäbe, ja dann müsste ich wohl so einen haben!


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Emm Oled fände auch ich nice. Aber würdest du uns evtl. Mit einem Modellnamen beglücken?
> Ich habe nicht ein einziger Oled Monitor gefunden im bereich 27 bis 32 zoll...
> 
> Geschweige dann noch 120hz+ und mit g-sync.
> ...


Ne gibt keinen Sorry meine die Modell von LG als CX48 und c1 .


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2021)

Gibt's nicht, geht bei 48" los.
Edit: zu langsam.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

Dann ist das leider auch keine Alternative.... will nicht auf einem "Fernseher" Arbeiten.

Zumal das zu gross für mein Schreibtisch wäre.

Wieso gibts eigentlich keine kleinen Oled Monitore?

Die zu kleine grösse der Leds kanns ja eigentlich nicht sein. Bei Handys funktionierts ja auch!


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wieso gibts eigentlich keine kleinen Oled Monitore?


Gibt welche aber nur mit 60Hz und Teurer als die Großen.
Weil schlicht der Markt Kleiner ist. 
Außerdem lassen sich mit 27Zoll oder 32 Zoll schlecht fertigen aus dem Wafer, der verschnitt ist da größer als bei 48 zoll. Laut LG und einigen Webseiten.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

Habe noch etwas gegoogelt... 
habe genau 1 Oled Monitor gefunden
4k 31.5 Zoll









						LG 31,5 Zoll 4K OLED Monitor mit 8M-Pixel-Dimming und Hardware Kalibrierung | LG Deutschland
					

Erhalten Sie Informationen über LG 32EP950-B. Finden Sie Bilder, Rezensionen und technische Daten für LG 32EP950-B 31,5 Zoll 4K OLED Monitor mit 8M-Pixel-Dimming und Hardware Kalibrierung




					www.lg.com
				




Das teil sieht auch geil aus. Wäre sicher toll zum Fotos bearbeiten. 

Aber nur 60HZ und preislich auf Augenhöhe mit dem 32 zöller von Asus.

Aber immerhin, es gibt ein Oled Monitor


----------



## -FA- (3. November 2021)

Also, ich bin gerade am Herumexperimentieren, was ich jetzt machen soll. Ggf. muss ich beim ein oder anderen Bildschirm etwas fix sein, daher die Frage.

Momentan verwende ich ja 4 Monitore, allesamt mit mit 27". : Einen ASUS PG27AQ mit 4k Auflösung in der Mitte. Links und rechts davon befinden sich zwei ASUS VG278HE Full-HD-Monitore.  Einen weiteren  ASUS VG278HE hängt per Arm oben drüber und konnte theoretisch nach unten geklappt werden (vor den 4k), wenn ich mal 3D Vision Surround verwenden habe. Nun ist es ja hinlänglich bekannt, das 3D Vision tot ist. Habe zwar auf meinem älteren Rechner Windows 7, wo es noch läuft. Aber so selten wie ich das verwende, würde an sich zukünftig 1 Bildschirm dafür ausreichen.

Jetzt hätte ich mir mal verschiedene Upgrade-Versionen durchgedacht, wo ich gern mal eure Meinung hören wollen würde, zu was ihr tendieren würdet. Preislich setze ich jetzt mal keine konkrete Grenze, aber z.B. 3 FALD-Monitore würden das Budget definitiv sprengen. Als Graffikkarten sind aktuell zwei RTX 2080 TI (NV-Link) verbaut. Hier muss berücksichtigt werden, dass ich mit dem PC neben Gaming auch viel Office-Arbeit betreibe, aber auch Platinen-Layouts erstelle, also viele PDFs und dergleichen gleichzeitig geöffnet habe und auch Dinge simuliere. Also Gaming mach ich momentan hauptsächlich auf dem 4k Bildschirm, wobei der nur 60 Hz kann. Nachfolgend beschreibe ich jetzt mal meine Ideen:

1.) ASUS PG27AQ gegen neuen FALD-Monitor austauschen: 
In diesem Fall würde ich die drei FHD-Monitore wie gehabt belassen. Hier würde ich den ASUS PG27AQ gegen einen Bildschirm mit HDR1000 und 144 Hz auswechseln. Hier wäre ideal natürlich der fern angekündigte ASUS PG27UQX (wenn er denn überhaupt erscheint). Alternativ habe ich jetzt mal auch den noch sündhaft teuren ASUS PG32UQX gesehen. Der hätte eben 32" und wäre damit größer.  Generell hätte ich weiterhin den "Nachteil", dass der Übergang zwischen den Bildschirmen nicht "vollständig" ist, also der Cursor z.B. nur im Mittelbereich des UHD-Bildschirms auf den FHD-Bildschirm gelangt.  Die zweite Frage wäre: Ist es ergonomisch überhaupt sinnvoll 32" und 27" zu kombinieren, oder sollte ich da besser generell auf einen 27" nehmen? Also zum 32"-Monitor, ich sitze vom mittigen Monitor mit dem Kopf ca. 80cm weg. 

2.) 3x 4k Setup
In diesem Fall würde ich mir einen weiteren ASUS PG27AQ (vermutlich gebraucht) ordern. Ich würde dann die beiden Full-HD-Monitore gegen die beiden PG27AQ auswechseln, in die Mitte würde ebenfalls ein neuer FALD-Monitor mit 144 Hz hinkommen (der FHD am Arm würde bleiben). Das hätte den Vorteil dass ich zum Arbeiten ne geilere Auflösung und nen "vollständigen Übergang" zwischen den Monitoren bekomme. Auch für die Office-Arbeit, Layouting usw. wäre das sicherlich ganz angenehm. Die beiden seitlichen Monitore würden hier mit 60 Hz mehr als gut ausreichen, weil 3 x 4k mit 120 Hz, mit einer derartige Grafikkarte würde ich vlt.  so in 5 Jahren mal rechnen. 
Weil zocken geht dann eh nur mit 1x 4k, was ich ja momentan bereits auch mache. So gesehen bin ich da auch für die Zukunft gut aufgestellt, weil ich glaub bis potente Grakas für solche Auflösungen kommen dauerts noch. 
Aber auch hier wäre die Frage, kommt eine RTX2080 TI (SLi funktioniert ja nicht überall) mit der Darstellung einer derartigen Auflösung im Dekstop (also eben für Office, Simulationen ...) überhaupt klar oder werde ich diese Auflösung überhaupt nicht ausgeben können?
Auch hier wären der PG27UQX oder eben mit 32" der PG32UQX eine Option. Auch hier wäre die Frage, ob der 32-Zöller hier ergonomisch, also was den Übergang betrifft, mit der Zeit "nervig" ist, da neben dem 32" dann 27"-Monitore stehen.  Auch ist die generelle Frage: Wird ein 27" UHD schärfer als der 32" sein?


----------



## claster17 (3. November 2021)

-FA- schrieb:


> Generell hätte ich weiterhin den "Nachteil", dass der Übergang zwischen den Bildschirmen nicht "vollständig" ist, also der Cursor z.B. nur im Mittelbereich des UHD-Bildschirms auf den FHD-Bildschirm gelangt.


Gibt eine Lösung dafür:








						GitHub - mgth/LittleBigMouse: DPI Aware mouse move across screens
					

DPI Aware mouse move across screens. Contribute to mgth/LittleBigMouse development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## -FA- (3. November 2021)

Vielen Dank. Dieses Tool ist echt top. Das macht das Leben schon mal viel einfacher, wenn das Übergangsproblem nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## Richu006 (3. November 2021)

Ich habe wohl ein so ähnliches setup wie du dir vorstellst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe in der mitte ein Asus Rog Swift pg 27UQ (vorgängermodell vom UQX) mit FALD 4K HDR1000 und 120HZ 

Und aussen 2 Acer Predator 28HK irgendwas. 4K 60HZ, ohne hdr und ohne FALD.

Alle 3 haben G-sync.  
Und hängen alle an einer 3090.

Ich zocke meistens auf dem PG27 UQ 
4K 120 HZ und HDR 1000 ist schon wss feines.

Und zwischendurch spiele ich im Surround Modus.

Das Problem hierbei ist.
3x 4K und zocken kannst du vergessen. Das gibt auch mit ner 3090 noch eine diashow.

Man muss also für Surround modus die Auflösung etwas reduzieren.

Und die Lüfter von dem PG27 UQ sind nervig!

Evtl. Ists aber bei den UQX modellen hoffentlich etwas besser. 
Ich habe auch schon mit dem 32 uqx geliebäugelt. 

Da würden aber meine 28 zöller nicht mehr so toll daneben passen


----------



## -FA- (3. November 2021)

Das stimmt, habe gerade mal nachgemessen, der Versatz liegt in der Vertikalen in Summe fast bei 5 cm.  Glaub das ist dann bei Surround auch suboptimal. 

Dann wäre wohl ein ASUS PG27UQX zu bevorzugen, sobald dieser erscheint. Weiß da jemand mehr? Soll der überhaupt noch rauskommen?


----------



## Richu006 (3. November 2021)

-FA- schrieb:


> Dann wäre wohl ein ASUS PG27UQX zu bevorzugen, sobald dieser erscheint. Weiß da jemand mehr? Soll der überhaupt noch rauskommen?


Das würde mich auch interessieren...
Aber gefühlt haben sich FALD Monitore leider nicht wirklich behauptet.

Vermutlich ist der Hohe Preis zu viel für viele.

Aber ich finde FALD super! Ich mag das tiefe schwarz!


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2021)

Das Problem ist, das nen 27" FALD um die 2000 Euro+ kostet. 
Da kaufen die Leute lieber nen 48" OLED für 1000 Euro+.


----------



## Richu006 (3. November 2021)

Ich will aber kein 48" Fernseher... ich möchte 27-28 zoll... der Preis wäre mir egal... für etwas gehe ich Arbeiten.

Aber ja für viele ist das wohl zu viel des guten.

Ich versteh nur Leute nicht, die sich für 5k nen gaming rechner hin klatschen. Und dann beim Monitor jeden cent spalten. Und alles über 300 euro, als zu viel angesehen wird!


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2021)

Mich stört halt, daß ich für über 2000 Euro mit so vielen Kompromissen leben muss. 
Für das Geld erwarte ich deutlich mehr Zonen und keinen lauten Laptop Lüfter. 
Gut der Lüfter im Acer war auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Richu006 (3. November 2021)

Ich denke, wenn die Nachfrage nach so Monitoren im 2000 Euro bereich grösser wäre. Würden sie auch weiter entwickeln. Resp.. könnten grössere Serien fahren und es würde günstiger werden dadurch.

Der pg 27uq ist ein toller Monitor, super Bild qualität!
Aber er fühlt sich in der Handhabung an wie ein prototyp. Und nicht wie ein fertig entwickeltes Produkt.

Und dass dann zu diesem Preis ist halt schon happig.


----------



## -FA- (3. November 2021)

Ja um die Bildqualität gings mir dabei eben auch, insbesondere gescheitem HDR. Weil viele Bilder, aber auch Games sind inzwischen mit HDR. Anfangs habe ich da keine Prio drauf gelegt, aber so langsam würde man das eben auch gerne haben, mit gescheitem Standard, also nicht diesen 400er Müll. Ich sag mal nen Budget von 2000€ wäre dafür drin. Von dem was ich vor hab wäre eben 27" ideal. Gut der PG27AQ ist von der Handhabung her normal, ist ja der Vorgänger des UQ. Aber der war auch vergleichsweise noch günstig dagegen. 

Nur ist eben die Frage ob die den PG27UQX überhaupt noch bringen. Weil sonst müsste ich, wie in dem Thread schonmal vorgefühlt, doch noch aufm Gebrauchtmarkt aktiv werden und mir da noch einen sichern.  Weil rein wegs der 144 Hz rüste ich eben ned auf.


----------



## -FA- (7. November 2021)

Gut bzgl. des Lüfters. Das ACER Pendant zum ASUS PG27UQ hab ich mal entdeckt. Aber habe vereinzelt gelesen, dass beim Acer der Lüfter wohl noch nerviger bzw. lauter sei als beim ASUS. Ist da etwas dran?


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2021)

Finde den vom Asus nerviger.
Beim X27, wenn dir Garantie egal ist, kannst das hier machen.








						[Guide] Lüfter-/WLP-tausch Acer Predator X27 und baugleiche Modelle
					

Hallo,  da der Acer Predator X27 über einen (relativ) lauten Lüfter verfügt, habe ich mich mal daran gemacht ihn leiser zu bekommen. (Für die meisten wäre er wahrscheinlich leise genug nach einem WLP Tausch und Mod übers Service Menü - bei mir waren es davor 3200RPM und danach 1200RPM)  Beim...




					www.computerbase.de
				



Oder das hier.








						Acer Predator X27 zerlegt wegen zu hoher Lüfterdrehzahl
					

Ich hab es gewagt meinen Moni zu zerlegen, weil mir die hohe Lüfterdrehzahl keine Ruhe ließ. Was für eine Drecksarbeit... Um an das G-Sync-Ultimate-Modul zu kommen, musste ich fast den ganzen Moni zerlegen   Aber WFT??? War doch in Reviews immer nur von einem Lüfter die Rede. Aber es sind 3...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. November 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren...
> Aber gefühlt haben sich FALD Monitore leider nicht wirklich behauptet.
> 
> Vermutlich ist der Hohe Preis zu viel für viele.
> ...


Laut Computerbase hätte der Monitor im 3. Quartal dieses Jahres erscheinen sollen.Aber Asus ist nicht der einzigste Hersteller bei Monitoren die das nicht eigehalten haben oder können.Da ist genauso wie z.B. mit Acer mit dem Acer Predator XB273UNX-Monitor was zur Mitte dieses Jahres zu erwarten war und immer noch nicht gibts.
Aber ich würde mich da in geduldt üben und das warten kann sich lohnen,weil in nähster Zeit noch einige neuere Generation Monitore kommen werden in den nähsten 3 Monaten.Zum beispiel Acer X32 S und ich warte auf dem
Acer XV272U KF was in diesem Monat erscheinen soll...hoffentlich.Hier mal ein Link,zu kommenden Monitoren,









						New Monitors In 2022: What To Expect [Professional, Gaming]
					

Find out what LG, Samsung, and AU Optronics panel manufacturers have in store for us in 2022. There are some exciting models coming up!




					www.displayninja.com
				




grüße Brex

​


----------



## Richu006 (8. November 2021)

Ja ich warte mal den Black Friday ab...

Im Jahr 2018 verkaufte Digitec den Swift PG 27 UQ für ca. 1500 Euro... anstatt due 2600Euro normalpreis.

Was schon ein geiles Angebot war!

Also wenm die so ein Angebot für den Swift PG32UQX raushauen könnte ich u.U schwach werden.

Aber ansonsten bin ich eigentlich gerade gut bedient.


----------



## -FA- (8. November 2021)

Ja ich glaub mit dem Black Friday werde ich mich mal mit anschließen. Der 32" würde gerade so auf den Tisch passen, aber das wird dann wirklich knackig eng. Von dem her warte ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem auf den 27". 
Ich habe heute Mittag auch kurz auf ebay nen Angebot fürn PG27UQ mir Restgarantie 1 Jahr für 1199€ gesehen. Der Moni war nur ein halbes Jahr in Nutzung, das hätte evtl. interessant sein können. Aber bis ich mir das heute Abend genauer anschauen wollte war der leider schon wieder verkauft.


----------



## Richu006 (9. November 2021)

Ja ich habe für meinen 27 UQ vor 2.5 Jahren auch rund 1100 Euro bezahlt. 
War gut halbjöhrig damals. Und wurde eben vom Vorbesitzer am black friday für 1500 .-- gekauft 

War finde ich ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## VandalTV (11. November 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wann der *PG27UQX *kommt?
Der wurde mal auf der CES 2019 angekündigt aber bis jetzt kam da nichts.
Ich warte schon lange auf so einen oder ähnlichen.
Kenn ihr da was was noch kommen soll?

Für mich die Specs die er haben sollte:

27/28 Zoll
4K
HDR 1000
144hz
G-Sync Ultimate


MfG

VandalTV


----------



## Richu006 (11. November 2021)

Das weis wohl niemand mit Sicherheit.
Warte auch auf den.


----------



## Nathenhale (11. November 2021)

Sieht interessant aus also der  PG27UQX, vielleicht wandert der CX48 ja doch nach unten( Wohnzimmer).


----------



## Richu006 (11. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus also der  PG27UQX, vielleicht wandert der CX48 ja doch nach unten( Wohnzimmer).


Leider ein Geisterprodukt... welches evtl. Niemals erscheint. 
Eigentlich sollte er lamge da sein. Aber es gabe keine news bezüglich einer verschiebung des release termins. Einfach gar nichts. 
Seit der Ankündigung 2019...  hörte man nie mehr etwas davon.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2021)

Glaube nicht das da noch was kommt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus also der PG27UQX, vielleicht wandert der CX48 ja doch nach unten( Wohnzimmer).


Glaub ich nicht^^
Schon allein der 50cent Lüfter treibt dich in den Wahnsinn.
Und einmal OLED gewöhnt kannste dir kein LCD mehr geben,da hilft auch kein FALD.
Aber der Asus kommt eh nicht mehr.
Wenn du dir LCD nochmal antuhe willst dann eventuell den AG274QXM anschauen,ist zwar nur WQHD soll aber kein Lüfter laut Support verbaut haben.

Hier kann man gucke was so raus kommt.









						New Monitors In 2022: What To Expect [Professional, Gaming]
					

Find out what LG, Samsung, and AU Optronics panel manufacturers have in store for us in 2022. There are some exciting models coming up!




					www.displayninja.com


----------



## Richu006 (11. November 2021)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht^^
> Schon allein der 50cent Lüfter treibt dich in den Wahnsinn.
> Und einmal OLED gewöhnt kannste dir kein LCD mehr geben,da hilft auch kein FALD.
> Aber der Asus kommt eh nicht mehr.
> ...


Der Lüfter vom PG 32UQX soll einiges leiser sein, als der vom pg 27 uq.

Was auch immer das heissen mag, dürfte der 27 UQX zumindest der leisere Lüfter haben.

Aber ja genau wie du zweifle auch ich noch am erscheinen vom 27UQX


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (11. November 2021)

Der PG 32UQX soll weniger Input Lag haben. Mich würde ein direkter Vergleich zum Asus PG27UQ oder Acer X27 interessieren. Nächstes Jahr soll der Acer 32 Zoll Gsync-Ultimate Monitor kommen.


----------



## Richu006 (11. November 2021)

Macht es für mich eigentlich nur so der anschein oder haben Acer und Asus immer einfach den selben Monitor (selbes Panel) in anderem Gehäuse?

Asus hat nen PG 27UQ, Acer hat den X27

Asus hat nen PG32 UQX, Acer macht ebenfalls nen 32 Zoll g-sync ultimate monitor mit verblüffend ähnlichen specs?

Mal ehrlich die beiden Monitor kommen vermutlich aus der selben Fabrik, mit dem selben Panel.

Oder ist das einfach purer zufall?


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2021)

Das selbe Panel, aber andere Elektronik und Gehäuse.


----------



## Nathenhale (12. November 2021)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht^^
> Schon allein der 50cent Lüfter treibt dich in den Wahnsinn.
> Und einmal OLED gewöhnt kannste dir kein LCD mehr geben,da hilft auch kein FALD.
> Aber der Asus kommt eh nicht mehr.
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Aber WQHD ist nicht mehr bei mir. auch wenn die PPI natürlich trotzdem höhere wäre als bei einem 48 Zoll 4k.


----------



## -FA- (13. November 2021)

Naja, das ist insgesamt echt ein schwieriges Thema, um nen Kauf abzuwägen.
Weil kommt der PG27UQX, regt man sich auf, wenn man jetzt noch zuschlägt.
Ich hätt jetzt theoretisch sowohl X27 als ASUS PG27UQ für um die 1500€ entdeckt.

Kommt er aber tatsächlich nicht, beißt man sich nachher in den Hintern wenn man jetzt nicht zuschlägt. 
Andererseits, wenn ich sehe was der PG32UQX kostet: 3500€. Mit was für nem Preis muss ich dann beim PG27UQX rechnen?  Weil ich sag mal bei 2500€ plus minus ist bei mir auch ne Grenze erreicht. Alles darüber ist schlichtweg zu teuer. Weil wenn ich dafür nen Tausender spar, kann ich auch mit bissel Lüftergeräusch leben. Da mein PC sowieso luftgekühlt ist, glaub ich nicht das der Lüfter heraussticht. Gut, falls der Lüfter wie bei paar Leuten berichtet abkratzt, also Gerätereparaturen sind für mich als Elektrotechniker jetzt nichts ganz Fremdes.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (13. November 2021)

Den Lüfter in meinem X27 nehme ich überhaupt nicht wahr. Keine Ahnung warum das bei vielen ein Problem ist. Mein Monitor ist total leise. Mein PC im Desktopbetrieb ist um einiges lauter als der Monitor.

Der PG27UQ kam 1,5 Jahre nachdem er vorgestellt wurde und ein PG27UQX wurde glaube ich noch nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2021)

Also mein PC ist im Desktopbetrieb quasi lautlos.
Der Lüfter im X27 war definitiv zu hören und nervig.
Aber, nicht jeder nimmt das gleich war.


----------



## Richu006 (13. November 2021)

Der Lüfter im Asus PG27 UQ ist schon sehr nervig. Aber ja ansonsten ists schon auch ein toller Monitor...

Für so 1500.-- kann man sich das schon mal überlegen.

Ein 27UQX wird locker 2.5 -3k kosten.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2021)

Der PG27UQ/X27 könnte auch 100€ kosten, der Lüfter vermiest einem alles.
Ausser man nutzt sie als reine Gamingmonitore und nicht am Desktop.
Dann halt immer ausschalten, aber da kann ich mir gleich nen 48" OLED holen.


----------



## Richu006 (13. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der PG27UQ/X27 könnte auch 100€ kosten, der Lüfter vermiest einem alles.
> Ausser man nutzt sie als reine Gamingmonitore und nicht am Desktop.
> Dann halt immer ausschalten, aber da kann ich mir gleich nen 48" OLED holen.


Würde ich so nicht sagen... habe seit fast 3 Jahren jetzt der 27UQ... ja der Lüfter nervt mich. Schon seit tag 1.

Aber die Vorteile (120hz 4k, FALD, HDR1000, wide gammut umd G-sync) überwiegen für mich, so das ich über den Lüfter hinweg sehen kann.

Der Lüfter tut mir ja ansich nichts...

Noch vor 15 jahren hatte jeder normale Rechner viel lautere Lüfter. Und ich habs trotzdem überlebt.

Also ja, der Lüfter is kacke! 
Aber der Monitor ist deswegen ja nicht schlechter. In meinen Augen


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2021)

Das ist halt der Unterschied.
Für mich als Desktopmonitor unbrauchbar.
Für das was der Monitor kostet, ist das einfach nur ein Witz.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (14. November 2021)

Der Lüfter ist nicht der Rede wert, den hört man so gut wie garnicht. Der einzige Kritikpunkt ist der Inputlag. Wer Multiplayer FPS zockt, sollte was anderes suchen oder einen zweiten schnelleren Monitor haben.


----------



## Richu006 (14. November 2021)

Dann ist der Acer da wohl besser als Asus, denn der Asus Lüfter lässt sich auch mit sehr viel gutem Willen nicht als "unwahrnembar" bezeichnen.

Das Ding hört man. Vorallem im HDR und 120hz modus dreht das Teil richtig auf! Und wechselt noch so schön alle 5 sekunden die drehzahl rauf und runter. So dass man nicht ein monotones geräusch hat. Sondern eines dass noch alle 5 sekunden. Die frequenz und lautstärke ändert! Das nervt schon!

Aber anders als @JoM79  lebe ich damit.

Ich stelle für den desktop betrieb auf 60hz, und aktiviere den "eco-modus" dann dreht der Lüfter etwa 3 Stufen runter, so dass ich im Desktopbetrieb damit leben kann.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2021)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist nicht der Rede wert, den hört man _*ich* _so gut wie garnicht.


Ich habs mal für dich verbessert.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. November 2021)

xD,mich hat der Lüfter im 27GN950 schon übelst genervt,und mein PC ist alles andere als silent.
Das ständige geschleife und gezirpe als ob man ne Grille drinne hätte hat man nicht ausgehalten.


----------



## -FA- (15. November 2021)

So, ich habe jetzt kurzen Prozess gemacht.  
Der ASUS wurde es jetzt. 

Weil wenn ich sehe, dass der erste Bericht das UQX vom Mai 2019 datiert und man seither nie wieder wirklich was über den gehört hat, rechne ich tatsächlich nicht mehr unbedingt, dass er in absehbarer Zeit kommt. Und wenn, kann man immer irgendwann noch aufrüsten. Und dann muss man sowieso warten, weil direkt nach dem Erscheinen hat das dann sowieso keinen Wert, da der Preis, bei der aktuellen Lage im Elektronikbereich sowieso, sich wahrscheinlich sonst wo einpendelt. Und bei den geschätzten 2500€ - 3000 €, nehm ich dann lieber den Kompromiss mit bisschen Lüftergeräusch und im Vergleich zu nem UQX (sofern er je kommt) etwas schlechteren Kontrast. Weil wenn man von einem nicht HDR-Bildschirm kommt, dürfte der Unterscheid sowieso groß genug ausfallen. 

Ich glaube die paar % beim Farbraum und 7% Energieeinsparung sind da zu verschmerzen. Und ka. was mit dem UQX ist, weil bestes Beispiel ist die ROG TR4 AIO. Die wurde auch mal, glaub auch 2019 auf der CES gezeigt. Von der war auch nie mehr was zu lesen.


----------



## Richu006 (15. November 2021)

-FA- schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt kurzen Prozess gemacht.
> Der ASUS wurde es jetzt.
> 
> Weil wenn ich sehe, dass der erste Bericht das UQX vom Mai 2019 datiert und man seither nie wieder wirklich was über den gehört hat, rechne ich tatsächlich nicht mehr unbedingt, dass er in absehbarer Zeit kommt. Und wenn, kann man immer irgendwann noch aufrüsten. Und dann muss man sowieso warten, weil direkt nach dem Erscheinen hat das dann sowieso keinen Wert, da der Preis, bei der aktuellen Lage im Elektronikbereich sowieso, sich wahrscheinlich sonst wo einpendelt. Und bei den geschätzten 2500€ - 3000 €, nehm ich dann lieber den Kompromiss mit bisschen Lüftergeräusch und im Vergleich zu nem UQX (sofern er je kommt) etwas schlechteren Kontrast. Weil wenn man von einem nicht HDR-Bildschirm kommt, dürfte der Unterscheid sowieso groß genug ausfallen.
> ...


Bin gespannt was du dann sagst 

HDR ist schon echt toll beim Asus.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (23. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habs mal für dich verbessert.


Guter Trick  . Wenn der Lüfter stört, kann man den doch austauschen. Sollte für die meisten hier kein Problem sein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2021)

Na hoffentlich merkst es keiner wenn mal nen Garantiefall hast.


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich merkst es keiner wenn mal nen Garantiefall hast.


Was durchaus leider vorkommt. 
Mein PG27 UQ hat nach fast 3 jahren auch das zeitliche gesegnet.
Gut dass ich den Lüfter bis dahin nicht umgebaut hatte xD


----------



## -FA- (25. November 2021)

Oh. Also jetzt aktuell ganz frisch?


----------



## Richu006 (25. November 2021)

Vor ca. Zwei Monaten. Das teil wachte nicht mehr aus dem Stand by auf... 
Abschalten und anschalten oder so ging auch nicht mehr. Das einzige was manchmal half, war den Stecker zu ziehen und zu betten das er wieder angeht. 
Musste manchmal 4x ausziehen und wieder einstecken. Wenn er dann mal lief, dann lief er bis zum nächsten mal stand by aber normal. War azf dauer aber kein Zustand


----------



## -FA- (25. Dezember 2021)

Also, ich wiederbelebe das hier mal. Habe heute meinen PG27UQ ausgepackt und auf dem Tisch aufgebaut.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin von der Bildqualität hellauf begeistert, die ist schlichtweg überragend. Von dem Lüfter höre ich so gut wie gar nichts, da ist mein PC um Klassen lauter. Sollte er mal Ärger machen, ich hab ja schließlich nicht ganz umsonst Elektrotechnik studiert.  
Aber: Der sehr weitläufige Dreibein-Fuß bereit mir Probleme. Der Bildschirm passt leider nicht wirklich gut auf den Tisch, steht viel zu weit nach vorne.  Ich muss daher leider den Fuß auswechseln, obwohl er mir optisch echt gefällt. Jetzt hab ich mal in die Doku geschaut, der Monitor nimmt VESA-Montage 100x100 auf.  Kann mir da jemand einen stabilen Standfuß empfehlen, der mit dem Gewicht klarkommt? 
@Richu006: Wie hattest du ihn montiert?


----------



## Richu006 (2. Januar 2022)

-FA- schrieb:


> Also, ich wiederbelebe das hier mal. Habe heute meinen PG27UQ ausgepackt und auf dem Tisch aufgebaut.
> Ich muss sagen, ich bin von der Bildqualität hellauf begeistert, die ist schlichtweg überragend. Von dem Lüfter höre ich so gut wie gar nichts, da ist mein PC um Klassen lauter. Sollte er mal Ärger machen, ich hab ja schließlich nicht ganz umsonst Elektrotechnik studiert.
> Aber: Der sehr weitläufige Dreibein-Fuß bereit mir Probleme. Der Bildschirm passt leider nicht wirklich gut auf den Tisch, steht viel zu weit nach vorne.  Ich muss daher leider den Fuß auswechseln, obwohl er mir optisch echt gefällt. Jetzt hab ich mal in die Doku geschaut, der Monitor nimmt VESA-Montage 100x100 auf.  Kann mir da jemand einen stabilen Standfuß empfehlen, der mit dem Gewicht klarkommt?
> @Richu006: Wie hattest du ihn montiert?


Sorry war 1 Woche in Internet losen Skiferien 

Ich habe ihn montiert, wie man offiziell nicht sollte xD.

Ich nutze diesen Tragarm








						RaidSonic Icy Box IB-MS503-T ab € 53,84 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für RaidSonic Icy Box IB-MS503-T ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Tischhalterung, Wandhalterung • Anzahl Monitore: 1 • Bildschirmgröße: bis 32" • Mobilität: neigbar (… ✔ Halterungen ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Der ist bis 9kg zugelassen und der Monitor wiegt ohbe Fuss glaube etwa 8kg.

Bis jetzt hälts bei mir jedenfalls.

In der beschreibung vom Monitor steht ja etwas von, man braucht Halterungen bis 23kg oder sowas als minimum.

Aber verstehe nicht wieso eine Halterung die ausgelegt ist für 9kg, einen Monitor der 8kg wiegt nicht halten sollte?

Meiner hält jedenfalls seit 1.5 Jahren an diesem Arm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TriadFish (6. Januar 2022)

-FA- schrieb:


> Okay, das sieht ja echt prima aus.
> Nur warum bringen die keinen gescheiten mehr raus? Weil wenn man sich die HDR400-Teile anschaut, das sind ja eig Monitore aus ner längst vergangenen Zeit. HDR400 ist ja ned wirklich HDR, iwas mit pseudo-GSync (compatible usw.), ist ja eig auch Standard so vergleichbar als wie vor GSync. Ich weiß ned, irgendwie geht die Entwicklung ja momentan gefühlt rückwärts. Früher gabs ja z.B. mal noch 3D Vision (gut das ist längst tot, das weiß ich auch), aber irgendwie entwickeln sich die Bildschirme so auf den Standard-Funktionsumfang zurück, wie z.B. man welche in Büros findet (abgesehen von vlt. etwas schneller Reaktionszeit und der Gehäuse-Optik).
> 
> D.h. wäre es vielleicht auch zu überlegen einen gebrauchten PG27UQ oder X27P zu nehmen?



Es gibt zu wenige Leute, die wirklich Wert auf HDR1000 bei einem PC-Bildschirm legen und gleichzeitig bereit sind 4-stellige Preise dafür zu bezahlen. Obendrein verstärkt sich der Eindruck, dass diese hochgezüchteten 4K-Alleskönner eine Tendenz zum schnellen Defekt aufweisen, was neben den geringen Stückzahlen auch für zahlreiche Garantiefälle sorgt.

Es wird das produziert, was sich auch verkauft:

- preiswerte Office Full HD-Bildschirme mit 60Hz

- mittelpreisige 144+Hz Gaming-Monitore mit 1080p oder 1440p

- mittelpreisige 4K-Bildschirme mit 60Hz


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2022)

Es gibt auch kaum Monitore mit ordentlichem HDR1000 und mit UHD wird es nochmals viel teurer.


----------



## -FA- (11. Januar 2022)

@Richu006 : Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Gut ich habs jetzt mit einem Universal-Standfuß gelöst. Der Monitor wiegt etwas über 6kg, habe ihn für die Montage extra nochmals gewogen, das dürfte gut gehen, sobald ich diesen noch etwas abgesägt habe. 

Ja das mag sein, was aber eigentlich echt schade ist. Ich meine wenn man sich schon für nen morz Batzen Geld ne Grafikkarte in PC steckt, sollte man finde ich auch einen gescheiten Bildschirm haben, den man damit befeuern kann.


----------



## -FA- (17. Januar 2022)

Jetzt hätte ich mal nochmal ne Frage.
Da ich neben dem PG27 UQ ja noch zwei ASUS PG27AQ (ebenfalls 4k)  bei mir rumstehen habe, könnte ich nen Tripple 4k Setup bauen. Jetzt ist es ja so, dass wohl manche mit ner RTX3090 sowas schon zum laufen bekommen haben (aber weit weg von 60 fps), siehe das Video hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kSQTJJN0Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hätte als aktuell zwei RTX2080 TI als SLi verbaut. Wenn man jetzt folgenden Video Glauben schenken darf, steht zumindest bei gewissen Games , die SLi einer RTX3090 hinsichtlich FPS nicht so viel nach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JU-FpCpxGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heist das mit 3x 4k könnte auch bei ner RTX 2080 TI iwie funktionieren?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2022)

Wenn du alles da hast, warum probierst du es nicht aus?


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (17. Januar 2022)

Bei den Games wo SLI gut läuft, schlagen zwei RTX 2080TI eine 3090 locker. Sind nur immer weniger Games die SLI unterstützen.


----------



## -FA- (18. Januar 2022)

Probieren würd ichs dann, wenns ne Chance auf Erfolg hätte. Daher vorab die Frage, weil muss dazu sehr viel umkabeln. 

Habe jetzt mal BF2042 mit ziemlich max Einstellungen, 4K, 120 Hz, HDR getestet. Bild mit HDR überragend. Die FPs liegen dann so zwischen 56 und 59, der PC hebt hinsichtlich Kühlung fast ab. Ich meine aber, dass BF2042 kein SLi unterstützt. Daraus deute ich: Eine 2080 TI wird so ca. mit 1x 4k @ 60 Hz fertig. Mit SLi-Unterstützung des Spiels wäre ein zweiter 4k-Bildschirm drin. Liege ich dann richtig, dass mit 3 4k Bildschirmen dann die fps nochmal um 50%, also auf 30 fps einbrechen dürfte?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2022)

Schmeiss DSR an und stell es auf 4x.
Da hast du 33% mehr Pixel als bei 3x UHD.
Da weisst du in etwas wo du landest.


----------



## -FA- (18. Januar 2022)

Danke für den Tipp. 

Also das habe ich mal probiert, erneut mit BF2042. Dann kommen so 46 - 49 fps raus, empfinde ich optisch als leicht unangenehm mit Kopfwehpotential.
Was mir nicht ganz klar ist. Das DSR wirkt ja auf alle angeschlossenen Screens?!
Beim ersten Versuch habe ich meine beiden seitlichen FHD-Schirme aktiv gelassen, beim  zweiten Versuch nur den 4k Center. Das Ergebnis ist jedoch quasi gleich. Aktiv heißt eben eigentlich "Idle", die zeigen nur den Desktop an, also da läuft kein Spiel, evtl. maximal den Browser geöffnet.
Heißt das, man kann die Bildschirme im Idle im Hinblick generell vernachlässigen? Oder liegt das jetzt eben nur an der "niedrigen" FullHD-Auflösung, sprich bei 4k spuckt das sehr wohl rein. Weil hinsichtlich dieser Fragestellung konnte mich mit meinen 2 Versuchen nicht wirklich eine aussagekräftige Erkenntnis abgewinnen.

Edit:
Also ich hab jetzt mal alle 3 Bildschirme angeschlossen, zwei wesentliche Erkenntnisse.
Da die SLi aktiv ist, muss ja alles an die obere RTX 2080 TI angeschlossen sein. Drei 4k Bildschirme sorgen dafür, dass die Karte im IDLE bei 1110 MHz taktet und 58°C warm wird. Zuvor waren das 41°C - 43°C. Da ist jetzt die Frage, ist so ein Betriebszustand im IDLE für längere Zeit gut?
Habs dann nochmal mit BF getestet. Ich hatte vermutlich vorher einen schlechten Server. Jetzt lagen die fps für den verwendeten Schirm bei ca. 60, trotz 3 x 4k Bildschirm.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2022)

Du hast also im Spiel 11.520*2160 und alles auf Ultra? 
Dass die Karte so hochtaktet ist durchaus üblich bei soher Auflösung und Frequenz.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (18. Januar 2022)

Die Temperatur liegt bestimmt am Abstand zur unteren Karte, ist aber normal. Die FPS bleiben auch mit zusätzlichen Monitoren nahezu gleich wenn das Spiel nur auf einem Monitor läuft.


----------



## -FA- (18. Januar 2022)

Okay perfekt, danke.  Dann dürfte das so passen.
Habs inzwischen aufgebaut, tut alles bis auf ein DP-Kabel was nen Schuss weg hatte. 
Soryy, das war falsch kommuniziert. Ich zocke auf 3840 *2160, auf den anderen beiden Monis ist nur der Desktop / Browser.


----------



## Richu006 (18. Januar 2022)

-FA- schrieb:


> Okay perfekt, danke.  Dann dürfte das so passen.
> Habs inzwischen aufgebaut, tut alles bis auf ein DP-Kabel was nen Schuss weg hatte.
> Soryy, das war falsch kommuniziert. Ich zocke auf 3840 *2160, auf den anderen beiden Monis ist nur der Desktop / Browser.


Ach soo... ja das ist natürlich kein Problem! Ich dachte du wolltest auf allen 3 Zocken... also ein "Surround" Monitor Setup machen.

Das braucht dann schon Power.

Ich spiele ab und an SC in Surround 3x 4K.  Vorallem um screemshots zu machen. Das Spielerlebnis gleicht dann aber einer Diashow.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -FA- (20. Januar 2022)

Ah okay, danke. 
Also nach ein paar Tagen Nutzung des PG27UQ muss ich sagen, ich bin mit einer kleinen Ausnahme super zufrieden. Mit der Bildqualität kommt nichts vergleichbares ran. Aber das jetzt 2x schon so "Kinderkrankheiten" aufgetreten sind, ist etwas weniger cool. Einmal habe ich nur noch einen Whitescreen erhalten, da ist das ganze Bild plötzlich so "Bloom"-Effekt-artig weiß geworden. Vorher muss ich den Monitor aus- und anstecken, da er sich irgendwie nicht mehr hat aus dem Standby aufwecken lassen.


----------



## -FA- (22. April 2022)

Also ich wiederbelebe das hier mal, da sich inzwischen echt ein sehr nerviges Problem eingeschlichen hat, was in der Preisklasse echt ein No-GO ist!
Und zwar kommt es bei mir des Öfteren vor, wenn ich den Monitor vom Standby aufwecke, dass er nicht reagiert. Der Lüfter läuft dabei nicht, alle LEDs aus und sonst reagiert auch nichts. Ich muss das Gerät kurz aus- und wieder einstecken bzw. die vorgeschaltet Steckdose aus- und wieder einschalten, dass das Gerät wieder kommt.
Was ich durch Recherchen schon rausgefunden habe, dass da wohl das 180W Laptop-Netzteil, das ASUS für diesen Bildschirm verwendet teilweise Probleme bereitet und der Monitor nicht mehr mit den 19V versorgt wird. Jetzt würde ich einfach mal das Netzteil austauschen, denn das soll das Problem wohl lösen. Jetzt wäre die Frage, soll ich das Original wieder nehmen (mit der Chance wieder den Fehler zu haben) oder auf einen deutschen Nachbau zurückgreifen?

Anbei die Links:
Original: https://www.ebay.de/itm/114563997742
Nachbau: https://www.csi-elektronik.de/Netzt...Sq_XT66h7wqAxvSKN40fYxhi7KC7bPscaArOrEALw_wcB


----------

